# GLI - GoldLink IncomePlus



## RichKid (1 January 2005)

Hey folks,

Got into GLI Gold Link IncomePlus recently as a div play/risk reduction play. They make money on fluctuations in gold price via complex derivatives. More volatility in gold means more money for them. They recently had a capital raising which should mean more money to invest and in turn (hopefully) higher divs and higher liquidity as more shareholders now. If anyone knows how to work out their current payout ratio let me know. See announcements for div policy. I enter low so that I can take advantage of rise into ex div date so it can also be a short/med term play instead of being a long term risk hedge. With an expected correction in the AllOrds this may be a good one to hold to smooth things over.

Here's the chart, the pattern suggest this'll recover over the next few weeks and return to the mean around $1.12. Currently at $1.08, appears to be a recent bear trap so I expect rises in sp to normal levels.


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

I mentioned GLI on another thread and Rozella was quick to do the maths using his strategy, the margin terms were an issue, maybe CFD's will yield more (for greater risk, although the sp seems more predictable than most IMO, hence low volatility):

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=454&page=6&pp=10&highlight=goldlink

See page 6, post #55

I am considering holding GLI as a long term holding to reduce overall risk in dowturns (ie might park my money here instead of a cash ac like INGDirect) but still need to see the sp trend so will give it a few more months to see if the pattern holds.


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> I am considering holding GLI as a long term holding to reduce overall risk in dowturns (ie might park my money here instead of a cash ac like INGDirect) but still need to see the sp trend so will give it a few more months to see if the pattern holds.




I'm starting to think I've made a mistake with this one, probably underestimated the value of the recent capital raising on the sp, should've bounced up by now. Might give it a bit more time, don't know why it's still languishing. Maybe market uncertainty over how successfully the recent capital is going to be invested on top of the dilution. Have to say gold has been volatile recently so they must have made some money if they invested it already.


----------



## clowboy (25 January 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

A bit of news and movement in GLI so far today.

Doubtful that it will move much past $1.13 (current NTA) anytime soon with no change to dividends as of yet.

Still if they can maintain those kind of earnings growth it will be one to hold onto for a while.


----------



## RichKid (25 January 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

Look to more volatility in the gold price to increase earnings, a strong move in either direction will net these boys some cash and the shareholders will be happy. I'll be watching GLI but it's a bit slow for me at the moment. Let's see how things pan out. The next annoucement will probably see a bit of a hike in sp as well as it is likely to be positive. This'll probably range for the next few months. A good hedge to reduce the volatility in a portfolio.


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

I heard about GoldLink Income Plus (GLI) floating Goldlink Growth Plus (GLC?), a stock for gold growth rather than the sedate GoldLink (regular dividends) which is just for income seekers.
Anyone looking at these two? There is some offer about but I can't find it listed yet, maybe I got the code wrong or the details have changed.

BTW, I managed to sell out of GLI at the bottom, it is now near an all time high!


----------



## clowboy (14 July 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

hey richkid,

I am eagerly awaiting the float of the goldlink growthplus fund (at this stage scheduled for 27th july)

bought into GLI at $1.06 and more at $1.11 but like a fool sold out at $1.18.

Would love to pick the stock back up at a discount to NTA and hoping I may be able to do the same with the new fund (but doubt it).


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> hey richkid,
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting the float of the goldlink growthplus fund (at this stage scheduled for 27th july)
> 
> ...




Hi Clowboy,
At least you made some money on it. I'm quite keen to see how skillful these guys are with the new stock, it might be more to my liking. Wonder if they are giving free shares to GLI holders?


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

Read the website info www.incomeplus.com.au.

Div's will be paid 4 times a year fully franked provided they make enough money. They will announce the divs for Sept and Nov soon.

The new stock (Growth Plus) will give existing shareholders priority but no free shares or discounts. Please check the info yourself for accuracy as I only skimmed through it.

The options offer more leverage but this looks fully priced atm, might rise a bit more once the div is declared.

There are some recent analyst reviews on the site.


----------



## RichKid (19 July 2005)

*Re: GLI GoldLink IncomePlus*

Article today in the Herald. We can start a new thread once GrowthPlus lists and we have a stock code.


*Growthplus shuts $30m IPO oversubscribed*
SMH July 19, 2005 - 5:34PM

Investment company GoldLink GrowthPlus Ltd has closed its $30 million over-subscribed initial public offer (IPO).

GrowthPlus offered 25 million shares at $1.00 per share in a prospectus dated May 23, and another five million due to oversubscriptions.

Growthplus is expected list on the Australian Stock Exchange on July 27.

Executive chairman Richard Kovacs said he was delighted with the strong support from investors, especially shareholders in GoldLink IncomePlus who had a priority in the GrowthPlus offer.

"IncomePlus shareholders contributed approximately 40 per cent of the total raising," he said.

"Investors will have a choice of two listed vehicles with a similar underlying gold investment strategy but different outcomes - GrowthPlus offering capital growth and IncomePlus providing franked dividends."

GrowthPlus and IncomePlus are managed by specialist gold investment manager GoldLink Capital Asset Management.

GrowthPlus is an alternative investment company aimed at delivering capital growth from an arbitrage process in gold and interest rate markets.

Patersons Securities Ltd was lead manager for the offer, which was not underwritten.


----------



## kerosam (28 February 2007)

Anyone still holding GLI? Trying to buy into them this morning... not sure how it'll pan out in the next few days... thought of adding 'gold' that pays reasonable dividends into the portfolio.

Between GLI and GLC, i prefer the former for its less votality and GLI has better consistent income prospects.


----------



## Lucifer_au (17 April 2007)

*GoldLinkIncome (GLIS:AX)*

Ouch!

From $0.90 odd cents (listed @ around $1 with high of around $1.20) to $0.44......... A nice shorting opp. (if we were allowed to).

Apparently they:
"GoldLink seeks to buy or borrow gold at a lower rate that it can be forward sold or lent.
The strategy occurs when gold futures contract prices are higher than spot gold prices - something has been common in the gold market because the cost of borrowing gold is usually much lower than bank interest rates."

I guess it didn't work so good......

From my readings they have unclosed positions of -$100M with $150M cash on hand (give or take a few mill here and there : ). Or am I assuming wrong...

Any thoughts? And take a educated guess as to whether it will ever get as high as $1.00... Or is it a death knell blow?

===
Last Trade:	0.450 AUD
Trade Time:	Apr 16
Change:	Down 0.050 (10.00%)
Prev Close:	0.500
Open:	0.495
Bid:	0.440
Ask:	0.465
===


----------



## chops_a_must (17 April 2007)

*Re: GoldLinkIncome (GLIS:AX)*

I reckon they'd do alright if they got into cliff diving.


----------



## brilliantmichael (16 August 2007)

Does anybody know what's going on with GLI? What are they going to do about the negatively-valued portfolio? Do they really think they can recover a positive position? Isn't there are conflict of interest that the "Manager" (Goldlink Capital) is drawing fees from the Incomeplus company? It might be in the best interests of shareholders to fold the company and disburse the cash...


----------



## moneymajix (20 August 2007)

FYI

Done good today. 

Don't know anyting about them but they have gone up
52.381%.

Current price - 16c


----------



## brilliantmichael (20 August 2007)

Thank goodness for the sage advice to keep a calm mind in the face of fear! Congratulations to anybody who put in additional capital during the dip


----------



## Judd (20 August 2007)

moneymajix said:


> FYI
> 
> Done good today.
> 
> ...





Done good?!  Down from a $1 to 16c and your happy?  Rather glad you don't know anyting [sic] about them.  So who is taking your money from you?


----------



## moneymajix (20 August 2007)

Dear judd

Must be you as you are obviously so bright.

And those people that made 50% when selling at 16c. Hmm....


Have a nice day.


----------



## Judd (20 August 2007)

Cool, bro, but it ain't me.  I just collect dividends from orgainsations that have been around a lot longer than me or, possibly, you.


----------



## psychic (17 December 2008)

What the hell is going on with the share price of GLI, its down 78% today as we speak. Is it worth buying for a bounce trade?


----------



## psychic (18 December 2008)

Nice move upwards this morning, up 22%.  Appears that shareholders who held shares in GLI will recieve 18 cents each per share.  Those that buy now will not be entitled to the offer.

Great to see todays bounce in share price and hoping there is much more to come


----------

